# String Mops -- An Observation, Not a Vent



## Guitarist (Apr 8, 2016)

When I first moved here I went to Dollar Tree and bought a string mop.  It worked great for a couple of years, when the mophead started to look dingy, so I soaked it in a bucket of soapy vinegar water and after another use or two I tossed it.  I thought I had certainly gotten my money's worth ($1) out of it.  I went back to Dollar Tree for a new one but they were out, so I went to some other store (grocery store? Walmart? don't remember) and bought a fancy pricey mop with "flaps"? instead of strings that cost at least 5 times as much as the other mop --



It mopped well enough but it took FOREVER to dry!  Three-four days in the shower stall (we're not supposed to put mops, etc., on our balconies).  When it started to get dingy I decided not to bother soaking it in a bucket of soapy vinegar water because I knew it would take FOREVER to dry.  

So I tossed it and went back to Dollar Tree last week and bought a new $1 string mop.  I mopped the bathroom with it yesterday and guess what?!?!? This afternoon it is already almost dry!  

Something to be said for simple, cheap things sometimes.  

I don't recommend Dollar Tree's sponge mops, though.  I bought one once, used it once, and the sponge came off. I tied it back on with cotton string and kept using it for awhile.  The string mop was in great shape after a couple of years, just dingy.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2016)

I've used one (Like the picture) for years now. Better than the sponge kind.

I just shake it after use and lay it down in the garage to dry.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 8, 2016)

Simplicity & cheap is next to godliness.   :encouragement:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2016)

Geeze, at that price I'd buy several and keep the extras in the closet. Sounds like you can't go wrong.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 9, 2016)

Sponge mobs I find better for cleaning rather than soaking up and/or cleaning. String mops are an under and misused mop. If there is little dirt or stain I use a string mop. I give a string mop 2-3 rinses/cleanings. I dip in a gallon of water with a teaspoon of bleach, swish and plunge up and down for about 15 seconds. I do the same thing in a gallon of clean water, sometimes a second time then wring out and drip over the edge of a bath or laundry tub. 

I consider dollar store mops disposable but I've had them last a year. The stick or pole usually gives out before the string.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2016)

I totally agree, nothing like a string mop to get the job done. I bought a pricey mop a few years ago that required a replacement pad now and then. When I needed a new pad for it, which wasn't long, they had discontinued the mop. No pads available. I wrote to the company but didn't get a response. When we stayed at my daughters home I offered to mop the kitchen floor. She handed me the mop. After awhile I realized the thing was humming. When I asked her about it,she told me it took batteries to run. Couldn't believe it took batteries to squirt the cleaner on the floor! Then wanted to take a shower and this thing was twirling around cleaning the shower stall. What next????


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 9, 2016)

I like the old fashion string mop too, beats all the others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

I use an old crew mop.  Sponge mops always left that line of dirt, never cared for them.


----------



## Debby (Apr 13, 2016)

I've used sponge mops and a string mop a couple times and I stand (kneel?) by the tried and true, hands/knees/bucket and rag method.  I suppose if I was having knee problems that might not be do-able, but until that time comes, well, you know where I'll be.


----------

